# Normand inverted, see how many drives Bob does in 5 mins.



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

I think you will like this video taken from several different angles.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice. Sure knocks out the small drives in a hurry!


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Is "Bob" his real name...lol


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

why doesnt he use the blade?....leaves 3 ft uncleared


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

$349 Seasonal... to nudge out the Dragons Den.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Markus what did you think of that Dragons Den show?
Here are their rates + you have to take the $10.00 anti ice each time.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I think he'd like it a lot more without the loader


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Neige said:


> Markus what did you think of that Dragons Den show?
> Here are their rates + you have to take the $10.00 anti ice each time
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

It's the 36 hr service that's unbelievable, even the neighborhood envy at 12 hrs is crazy.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I didn't even notice that...lol.

I think Dave has Mikes burned out Porsche on his farm maybe he can help get you on the den...
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toron...spyder-burns-at-caledon-gas-station-1.2781633


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Looks great! Thanks again for the advice Paul. Signing the contract on the 4720 rental tomorrow.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Those three packages are way to much screwing around. Let's drive by 10 to do 1 and come back 24hrs later to do the rest "cmon man"!


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

I watched the episode. These guys pissed me off. Pretended like they invented the business model, said they could do a drive in 15 secs. Anybody know what they're spraying? Kinda like the idea of charging $10 an application for the stuff.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

CAT 245ME said:


> I think he'd like it a lot more without the loader


I suggested it to him, but he likes the idea of keeping it on. He has worked for us 25 years now, so I trust his judgement.



NickSnow&Mow said:


> I watched the episode. These guys pissed me off. Pretended like they invented the business model, said they could do a drive in 15 secs. Anybody know what they're spraying? Kinda like the idea of charging $10 an application for the stuff.


Not sure what they spray but they say it works up to -60 Celsius. Not buying that statement at all nor the 15 second driveway statement.



Defcon 5 said:


> Is "Bob" his real name...lol


Yep Bob is his real name but we call him Broiler (not sure why anymore)



NickSnow&Mow said:


> Looks great! Thanks again for the advice Paul. Signing the contract on the 4720 rental tomorrow.


Good plan, now you have all year to find a good deal.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Here is their promotional video.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

These guys are liars. Anybody notice how they said $350 for the season in the den? Nothing about 10 services. 15 second driveway was a bold faced lie. Makes wonder what else they exaggerated. I also wonder how well those tool cats get over snow? They have less clearance than a Prius. A skilled tractor operator with an inverted would kill those guys. The only thing that intrigued me was the ice melt. Sell 100 customers on that and bring in a good 25-35k in revenue for the flick of a switch when doing a driveway.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I do wish I could find some city slickers to sell like this to...
I have been out 3 times in a day and a half chasing drifts...


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

These guys operate in my city and I have a few clients near some of theirs (I have actually taken a client or two from them). One storm, I had finished all my clients within 5hrs of a storm and had gone back the next day to check on one in particular and one of their homes STILL had not been done. I knew it was a Winnipeg plow house as their markers were up and the drive was unfinished... Thats a 36hr response time for ya.

Saw their DD special the day it aired by chance, interesting concept, but a few things really rattled me. Like them saying it was a proprietary concept and no one else is doing it in Canada. That one bugged me the most lol


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

I remember why I had a bad taste in my mouth about them - I looked them up when I first heard of them a year and a half back. https://www.bbb.org/manitoba/busine...w-in-winnipeg-mb-35807/reviews-and-complaints

One more thing, just glimpsed this in the policies section:

"Each package on the sign up page covers 10 snowfalls. If it snows more than 10 times, the customer needs to purchase additional packages, should they decide to continue their snow removal service."

Interesting considering Winnipeg gets ~25 plowable events on average (that's with a 1" trigger). More like ~9 plowable events with a 2" trigger. Even still, $349 isn't for the full season, it is for 10 visits only.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

KildonanSnowRem said:


> I remember why I had a bad taste in my mouth about them - I looked them up when I first heard of them a year and a half back. https://www.bbb.org/manitoba/busine...w-in-winnipeg-mb-35807/reviews-and-complaints
> 
> One more thing, just glimpsed this in the policies section:
> 
> ...


They have great marketing, but this will only work in areas where no one offers the tractor model. This is a great opportunity to go after their clients with a seasonal contract and 6 hr service window. The way I understand it is you would need to purchase a second 10 visit package, and the unused portion does not carry over to the next year. Even their 12 hour service window makes no sense. I guess I would have to call our service the ultimate, 5 star, triple A, platinum elite, country envy, with 4 hr service, unlimited visit, seasonal contract.


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

Neige said:


> ...Even their 12 hour service window makes no sense. I guess I would have to call our service the ultimate, 5 star, triple A, platinum elite, country envy, with 4 hr service, unlimited visit, seasonal contract.


LOL. Same with ours. 12 hour service is a bit long...



Neige said:


> They have great marketing, but this will only work in areas where no one offers the tractor model. This is a great opportunity to go after their clients with a seasonal contract and 6 hr service window. The way I understand it is you would need to purchase a second 10 visit package, and the unused portion does not carry over to the next year.


Yes and yes. Next year I will be buying a tractor and going seasonal with a 6 hr service window. Direct competition to them in their home city I guess. They service areas in the city that I wouldn't bring a agri tractor into as there is more sidewalk than driveway there, so we most likely won't cross paths too much.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Just got off the phone with the Winnipeg plow guys. They're in London and Hamilton. Told buddy I'm taking them out in London. These guys are done. He tried to tell me that 10 services almost always covers the entire season so you would just have to buy "1 or two extra services". Wouldn't tell me what the product is but it's a bi product of corn. Let's crush them boys.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

The fastest video I've seen yet clearing a drive is the large red Massey in the Pronovost video and that wasn't much more than an inch by the looks of it. But even he can't do it in 20 seconds.


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

CAT 245ME said:


> The fastest video I've seen yet clearing a drive is the large red Massey in the Pronovost video and that wasn't much more than an inch by the looks of it. But even he can't do it in 20 seconds.


A question for you blower owners regarding 1" storms: how does a tractor blower perform for a fluffy (or slushy) 1" storm?

We get a lot of little snows here and the expected trigger depth in my service area is 1".


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Fluffy is great. 

Slushy..........not so mulch.


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Fluffy is great.
> 
> Slushy..........not so mulch.


Is it overkill for a fluffy 1" snow?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

No


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Neige said:


> I think you will like this video taken from several different angles.


It is a challenge NOT to bury those snow tags at the end of the drives lol. Fluffy snow is pretty easy but the really wet heavy snow they get leveled here and there.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I've been on a break for some time, but without being snarky, most questions have almost all been answered in "switching to snow blowing" thread. 
However, I have a video on YouTube showing our Kubota m100 with normand blower sucking an 1-2" slush off drive with no problems. Worked decent.


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

blowerman said:


> I've been on a break for some time, but without being snarky, most questions have almost all been answered in "switching to snow blowing" thread.
> However, I have a video on YouTube showing our Kubota m100 with normand blower sucking an 1-2" slush off drive with no problems. Worked decent.


Great thread. Read it start to finish. Its just quicker to ask a question than to dig through 2,000+ posts to find an answer.


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

They're making that greencabage


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

kg26 said:


> They're making that greencabage


Kimchee?


----------

